# CoyoteMIDI MIDI to OBS Hotkey



## BlackCoyote (Aug 23, 2022)

BlackCoyote submitted a new resource:

CoyoteMIDI - Turn MIDI devices into macro keyboards



> CoyoteMIDI is a free windows app that lets you turn MIDI messages into keystrokes, mouse clicks, and more, allowing you to control scenes in OBS through MIDI controllers. With CoyoteMIDI, setting up these translations takes mere seconds. It is also possible to control much more throughout your entire windows system beyond OBS.
> 
> Setting up a translation is as easy as it can be.
> View attachment 85784
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 19, 2022)

BlackCoyote updated CoyoteMIDI MIDI to OBS Hotkey with a new update entry:

Beta 189



> *FREE:*
> 
> FIXED:
> - Fixed an issue where a background process could be left hanging, and subsequent launches of CoyoteMIDI could crash on startup.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BlackCoyote (Oct 17, 2022)

BlackCoyote updated CoyoteMIDI MIDI to OBS Hotkey with a new update entry:

Beta 190



> *V.190 Beta*
> 
> *FREE:*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BlackCoyote (Oct 29, 2022)

BlackCoyote updated CoyoteMIDI MIDI to OBS Hotkey with a new update entry:

Production 208



> *V.208 Production*
> The Production version has been updated to match the latest Beta version
> 
> *FREE:*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

